

FCC moves to ensure ‘net neutrality’ to thwart Internet Censorship bill kill - Scott_MacGregor
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/4ab0de46-f437-11df-89a6-00144feab49a.html#axzz15omlm5mE
Sorry guys, it looks like this article is behind a paywall. I didn't realize it at first, but there is a workaround.<p>if you Google<p>FCC moves to ensure ‘net neutrality’<p>It will bring up the correct page from ft.com. Just click the link from Google and it will let you behind the paywall for free.<p>All the software is doing is checking that the clicked link comes from Google. If so you are behind the paywall and can read it. If not, it throws you onto a generic page.<p>Here is a cut and past that will bring the article up (at 5am Austin time)<p>http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&#38;source=hp&#38;q=FCC+moves+to+ensure+%E2%80%98net+neutrality%E2%80%99&#38;btnG=Google+Search&#38;aq=f&#38;aqi=&#38;aql=&#38;oq=&#38;gs_rfai=
======
Scott_MacGregor
Sorry guys, it looks like this article is behind a paywall. I didn't realize
it at first, but there is a workaround.

if you Google

FCC moves to ensure ‘net neutrality’

It will bring up the correct page from ft.com (Financial Times). Just click
the link from Google and it will let you behind the paywall for free.

All the software is doing is checking that the clicked link comes from Google.
If so you are behind the paywall and can read it. If not, it throws you onto a
generic page.

Here is a cut and past that will bring the article up (at 5am Austin time)

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=FCC+m...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=FCC+moves+to+ensure+%E2%80%98net+neutrality%E2%80%99&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=)

